# New Rider on the Carolinian



## Nicki (Feb 6, 2016)

So I've never ridden a train or any kind of transport that didn't involve having my mom in the front seat driving and I'm just trying to figure out how the process works so I'm not scrambling to understand everything the day of my trip.

I'm going to be on the Carolinian in a business class seat starting in Durham, going to Alexandria, VA.

Some of the questions I have are;

1. Do I have to have my baggage checked or can I just carry it on the train with me? What do I do with it if I do so? And would it just be easier if it's checked in?

2. Are the cars easily labeled? I don't want to end up in a coach seat for almost 7 hours just because I didn't know where I was going.

3. Are you reserved specific seats or just the car you're going to be in? If no reserved seats, how early should I get there to make sure I get a seat by myself?

4. How early should I be at the station itself?

5. What's the policy on food and drink? Can I bring my own meals so I don't have to pay for theirs?

6. Do I have to physically pack a pillow and blanket into a bag to bring it on the train or can I just walk on with them in hand?

7. Can I just get a rundown of the process from being at the station to boarding, being on the train, getting off the train, etc. I would much appreciate it!

Sorry if these questions seem silly but keep in mind I've literally never done any kind of travel before! I want to make myself feel better so I'm not a nervous wreck the day of.


----------



## Train2104 (Feb 6, 2016)

It's always easier to check your luggage, unless you only have hand baggage.
Yes, the classes are labeled on the side of the car. If you're not sure, feel free to ask any employee.
No, there are no seat reservations. There's only one car for Business Class, and you're guaranteed that there will be a seat there. Someone else can comment on getting a seat by yourself, since the Carolinian does originate south of you in Charlotte - getting to the station earlier will not help.
If you're checking bags, at least 45 minutes prior to departure. If not, I'd say 15 minutes should be good enough.
Feel free to bring your own food - beverages are included in the Business Class fare.
Just walk on with them.
I'll let someone else chime in on the exact process since I've never ridden the Carolinian...


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 6, 2016)

If BOTH your originating and destination stations offer checked baggage service, you can check your bags. (But you are not required to, like you are on a plane.) You can also place them in the luggage rack above your seat or at the end of each car (single level trains) or on the lower level (Superliners).

The cars are labeled on the outside (they say "business class" or "coach class"), but just ask the Conductor when boarding, BC is usually the first car.

They don't assign a specific seat beforehand (like on a plane where your seat is 17-F). Sometimes they may assign you a specific seat when boarding. If not, you may sit in any available seat. (Those occupied will have a "seat check" - a small piece of paper on the luggage rack above the sear - indicating that seat is occupied.)

Most seats are 2x2 (2 seats on each side of the aisle). You may have a seat alone now, but it's possible that at some point during the trip someone may sit in the other seat. This may not happen and you may "be lucky" and have a row to yourself for the entire trip!

Don't worry about asking "dumb questions" because if you don't know the answer to it, the question is not dumb! The only dumb question is the one you do not ask because you think it's too dumb!


----------



## Eric S (Feb 6, 2016)

1. You may choose to check your bags if you'd like. You'd need to arrive at the station 45-60 minutes before scheduled departure if you want to check your bags. You may also choose to carry them on the train, assuming you don't have more than 2 pieces (plus a small personal item, like a purse). On the train, you can store your bags on shelves at one end of the car or in the overhead racks.

3. Your specific seat will not be reserved, but there is no need to get there early to get a good seat - your train does not originate at Durham, so will not be there early for you to board.

4. If you're not checking bags, you could arrive about 15 minutes before the scheduled departure - but be sure to give yourself adequate time to actually get to the station (whether by car, bus, taxi/uber, etc).

7. I've not been to Durham, so someone else may have specific details for that station. But generally, you arrive at the station and if you don't have bags to check you can just hang out until boarding for your train begins. Once boarding begins, you'll head out to the train and probably be directed to the business class car (you may have to specifically ask someone which car). On the train, find an open seat in the business class car and get situated. Enjoy the ride - feel free to get up and move around if you'd like. You'll probably notice that stations are announced as you approach them, perhaps over the train p.a. and/or by conductors walking through each car. When your station is announced as coming up, get your belongings together and be ready to move toward the door (probably the same one you boarded at).


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 6, 2016)

Nicki said:


> 1. Do I have to have my baggage checked or can I just carry it on the train with me? What do I do with it if I do so? And would it just be easier if it's checked in? *This is personal preference. It also depends on the amount of luggage you have.*
> 2. Are the cars easily labeled? I don't want to end up in a coach seat for almost 7 hours just because I didn't know where I was going. *Business Class on train 80 is the first passenger car. Consist is a locomotive, the baggage car, followed by Business Class and the Cafe.*
> 
> 3. Are you reserved specific seats or just the car you're going to be in? If no reserved seats, how early should I get there to make sure I get a seat by myself? *I can't speak for train 80 it's self. But on the other trains I've ridden Business Class, it's first come first served. I'm not sure how full the train will be either. *
> ...


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 7, 2016)

The station agent (if asked) will tell you where the business class car is (and where to wait). So will any employee on the train.

The BC car attendant will likely be a friendly, helpful person (both were on our round trip) and you can ask questions about anything w/o worrying about feeling stupid.

Look at the schedule now for the stations just before Durham. (Hint: Burlington; Greensboro). Using the Amtrak app on your phone or the Amtrak web site, you can check when it arrives at those stations so you know if the train will be on time. Can save you sitting around at the station for an extended period if the train is late.

Courtesy is important. It is discourteous for every single to want their own row because that causes a problem for couples and groups. If there is lots of room, no problem. If not, the conductor may ask you to move. If so, do it nicely. Remember, you can also be escorted off the train at the next stop (or even the next crossing) if you cause problems.

Relax, relax, relax. Bring something to do if you aren't interested in looking out the window. Get up and walk to the cafe car just to see the food prices and to see how Amtrak does things. There are seats there if you just want to relax somewhere other than your seat. Do NOT eat your own food there.

Be nice and friendly if you have a seatmate. If, on the other hand, your seatmate is a problem, don't be afraid to get up, go to the car attendant and ask to be moved. If you do move on your own (but don't do so if the train is crowded), take the seat check card with you to the new seat. It tells the conductor where you are getting off.

Bring your own food and snacks if you wish but be nice about that. Your limburger cheese may be delicious but may cause the Environmental Protection Agency to send people in full protective clothing  so take something less offensive.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Feb 10, 2016)

Business class is always the second car of the train right behind the baggage car.


----------

